# How do I remove this worm gear?



## ComputeThis (Feb 7, 2015)

Bolens 824A Gearbox

Pic 1 

Pic 2 

Explosion Diagram
http://www.samsbolens.com/images/824_parts_7.jpg

Shaft 22 from the explosions diagram does not appear to move. Do I put the the gearbox housing in a vice and bang on the end of shaft 22 until it comes out? Seems like a lot of force. I don't want to break anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

My guess, is 22 is pressed onto the driven gear (16) So the shaft should remove toward the r/s, might need a tap with a swing press (hammer).

Looking at the dryness and metal bits the unit is toast. Are parts available for this?

also measure the distance of 22 and 16, they need to be centered when replaced.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

#22 is the entire auger shaft, #18 key centers in the auger drive gear (#16). 

Pry off expansion plug (#25), remove snap retaining ring (#7) and I think the worm gear/impeller shaft will thread out the front along with the bearings and such. Then the auger shaft and gear should come out the big side hole.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The gears are nested together so If all was perfect the worm gear would slide along the auger shaft as you tapped it. As scrappy said it is probably now an interference fit.
Does not look like there is rust built up on the shaft from the picture but there may be. If there is, you should try to clean it up. A a wire wheel on a drill will work.

Looks like if you remove the expansion plate (pry it off with a pic or small screw driver) and retaining ring you can rotate the impeller shaft (hold the auger shaft still) and the worm will advance off of the worm gear and out of the case. ...it looks like it will clear the opening you just created by removing the expansion plug. Once the gears are disconnected from each other the shafts should slide out. Again rust on the shaft may cause an interference going through he seals and bearings.

Once the shafts are out of the case you can fixture the worm gear and force the auger shaft off.

Interesting puzzle. I hope this helps.

Looks like Scott beat me to it.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

That spring clip part number seven seems to hold the key to it releasing to come out.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Great minds... 

Dollars to dog turds the thing's OK? Looks bad but. Suspect the bearings have seen better days though.

I guess the question to O.P. is, why are we taking it apart...? Confirmed fail or r&r.

Never know 'till you get it apart... Me, I'd fill it with ATF and let it stew overnight, then dump it out and use a little heat on the case to loosen things up, and see that I had my wood mallet handy.


----------



## ComputeThis (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions.  

I'll be working on it again this week. I'll report back with what I find.

I got this Snowblower for free last winter from a co-worker. He told me Shaft #21 had been traveling back towards the engine and causing the auger pulley to rub up against the drive pulley. I brought it to a local repair shop and they replaced the auger pulley and impeller bearing. That seems to fix it until the blizzard two weeks ago. Shaft #21 had traveled further back and the impeller caught on the housing and threw the belt.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

ComputeThis said:


> Wow thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> I'll be working on it again this week. I'll report back with what I find.
> 
> I got this Snowblower for free last winter from a co-worker. He told me Shaft #21 had been traveling back towards the engine and causing the auger pulley to rub up against the drive pulley. I brought it to a local repair shop and they replaced the auger pulley and impeller bearing. That seems to fix it until the blizzard two weeks ago. Shaft #21 had traveled further back and the impeller caught on the housing and threw the belt.


The exploded assy drawing does not show all of those parts so it is hard to guess what is going on. If a replaced impeller bearing solved the issue maybe it failed again or the pulley loosened. Check the tightness of any set screws.


----------



## ComputeThis (Feb 7, 2015)

*Update: 2-14-2015*

Explosion Diagram

I was able to remove gear #16 and the shaft. I decided to apply some more force with a 3lb mini sledge and a block of wood. Gear #16 was worn down enough that it came off easy without getting bound up in the worm. I can order a replacement gear through MTD for $81.

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3

There is about 1/4" of play back and forth with the impeller shaft as shown in Pic 4 and Pic 5. I don't know how much is normal. Obviously gear #16 is worn down and contributes to the amount of play. I don't know if I replace gear #16 if that will fix my problem with too much play or if the problem still resides with the impeller shaft spacers, bearing etc. that are behind the expansion plug #25.

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to remove this dam expansion cap. Pic 6. I've been beating the h3ll out of it. Trying to pound a screw driver in the seem so i can pry it open. It's not working. I cannot get it from the inside. You can see in Pic 4 that spacer #24 and washer #6 are visible but #23 and #17 are still jammed in there. 

Any suggestions on how to remove this expansion plug?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you easily and safely drill a hole in the expansion plug? If you can then you could use a slide hammer, (if you have one) to remove the plug.


----------



## ComputeThis (Feb 7, 2015)

I suppose I could drill a hole, but then I would have to find a replacement plug as well. I don't own a slide hammer either.


----------



## Hawthorne62 (May 13, 2015)

I just finished rebuilding the gearbox on my Bolens 824A. Looking at the pictures, you will need a new 20-teeth brass gear at a minimum. Your gearbox also needs a thorough cleaning. That aside, here's the deal. In order to get the worm gear out, you need to remove the expansion plug at the front of the gearbox without wrecking the area around it! Carefully drill a hole near the center of the expansion plug and keep enlarging it until you can get a strong punch or wrench into the hole and wrench the plug out. You can then remove the clip behind it, the bearing housing, two washers, and a spacer. But, you are not done! Next, you need to get the secondary impeller off the shaft so that you can pull the worm gear through the gear box. There are two spring pins holding the secondary impeller on the shaft which need to be punched or pressed out. If the impeller is seized to the shaft you may need to get it pressed off at a machine shop. Finally, you can remove the worm gear/shaft from the gear box. Careful because there will be two washers and a bearing washer on the shaft that you don't want to lose! Looking at the pictures, you will probably need to replace the needle bearings, flanges, and seals before re-assembly. You can get a kit with these items on Ebay from Bolensparts-360. This kit will not include the expansion plug so you will need to order that separately or from MTD.

Seems like a lot of work but if the overall machine is in good shape it is worth it because they don't build them like they use to.

Good luck!


----------

